# Visualisierung CoDeSys



## shiznit (10 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen,wie man bei einer Visualisierung von CoDeSys Version 2.3.9 ein Symbol,z.B. ein Rechteck, rotieren lassen kann?
Habe ein extra Programm für die Variable "Winkel" geschrieben und will damit ein Rechteck rotieren lassen.


----------



## Ghosty (10 Februar 2011)

Hi,
soviel ich weis kann man nur ein Polygon rotieren lassen.
Deine angelegte Variable für den Winkel trägst im Polygon bei "Bewegung absolut -> Winkel" ein. Schon rotiert dein Symbol je nach Änderung deiner Variablen .

Gruß


----------



## Werner29 (11 Februar 2011)

Man kann auch ein Rechteck um einen Winkel rotieren lassen, aber das Rechteck bleibt ein Rechteck und dreht sich nicht selbst um die Achse, das heisst, solange man den Rotationspunkt nicht verschiebt, passiert da gar nichts.
-> Polygon verwenden, wenn man ein schiefes Rechteck auf dem Bildschirm braucht.


----------



## shiznit (11 Februar 2011)

Achso,ja besten Dank.Hat Funktioniert.Aber die Geschwindigkeit kann man nicht einstellen oder? Kann z.B. nur in 10° Schritten rotieren lassen,damit das einiger Maßen flüßig aussieht.


----------

